# Hi



## CrazyElf (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello 

do you still have that 'guess this plane' thread ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes we do as a matter of fact.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

So I take it you are into hard rock and metal?

What are some of your favorite bands?


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm in to all sorts really , but to name a few i really like , there's Korn , System of a Down , Muse , In Flames , My Chemical Romance , Marilyn Manson , quite alot of other not very well known bands and of course Evanescence because Amy Lee is very pretty 

I doubt you'll remember me , but i used to be on here as Yeoman or something like that , and i think also i had another account as well , but both are either forgotten/ have been de-activated


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2006)

Well welcome back.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome again...The Open Door, 3rd of October, counting down the days....


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 29, 2006)

ah , i forgot you were an Amy Lover


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

Well welcome back.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, welcome back.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeoman go away or I'll tell ya dad


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeoman! 

How's it hangin', old cocker?


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I dress to the left m8, but you must know that by now


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Hot Space (Aug 29, 2006)

Sometimes you know how to make a girl blush


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2006)

_"I'm in to all sorts really , but to name a few i really like , there's Korn , System of a Down , Muse , In Flames , My Chemical Romance , Marilyn Manson , quite alot of other not very well known bands and of course Evanescence because Amy Lee is very pretty"_

Korn are alright, System of a Down are lame, Muse are boring, In Flames rock (awesome live show), My Chemical Romance blow cum bubbles, Marilyn Manson rocks. How dare you have My Chemical Romance and Marilyn Manson in the same collection of music? 

And welcome back...


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry what was that you said ? MCR voted best band in the world by Kerrang ? 

oh and my fav MM songs are Lunchbox , Coma White and mOBSCENE 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Muse arent boring...their new album is complete crap though, no great guitar work at all...I want more stuff like Plug in Baby and Hysteria, not some synthesizer making annoying screeches...Only 2 songs on the whole album worth listening to...

MCR are far from the best band ever...I like them, but theres a ton of better stuff to listen to...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2006)

_"MCR voted best band in the world by Kerrang ?"_

Oh... that explains it. You like what Kerrang tells you to like. That corporate crap magazine isn't worth the paper it's printed with. Modern Kerrang is just lame, they're all a bunch of fashion rockers - like most "rockers" these days. 

I'll tell you the best Marilyn Manson songs, the ones that aren't famous. Angel with Scabbed Wings, Antichrist Superstar, Dogma etc. etc.

You don't trust Kerrang, when it said the greatest rock song was Green Day - American Idiot. It had Panic at the Disco ABOVE Metallica - Enter Sandman. Easiest way to test people :

Who's the greatest male rock singer in history? 

In the words of our esteemed meatball destroyer - "If you argue this, you don't know rock,"


----------



## CrazyElf (Aug 30, 2006)

oh dear , You really think i like MCR because kerrang said it was the best band ever , infact , that was in this weeks issue , and i've liked them way before that

the only reason i bought it was because there was interview with Amy Lee anyway 

and Muse's new album , i love it , 

and those MM songs arn't famous because people are two disturbed ( i like them as well) , to even get past the album cover


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

The best Marilyn Mason songs are the ones that he put out with Marilyn Manson and the Spookie Kids. Quite a long time ago. 

I have been a fan of Manson since before he got famous.

Best band is Metallica! Have been a fan since 1986 and they blow My Chemical Romance to ****ing pieces!

Best bands are Metallica, Iron Maiden, Iced Earth, Trivium, Megadeth, Tool, Slayer and Godsmack.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2006)

Disagree completely with the Trivium comment, Chris. I have the Manson albums: Portrait of an American Family, Smells like Children EP, Antichrist Superstar and Holywood


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Do you have the Manson and the Spookie Kids demos and albums. That was the first stuff they did before they got famous.

Trivium rocks man! The more I listen to them the more I find there talent. I have listened to some of the new stuff that is coming out soon on the new album and it is even better.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

They great live, but the studio albums of Trivium are balls. 'Cos on the stuido albums they shout and screech, whereas live they actually sing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I happen to like all kinds of Heavy Metal inluding the ones where they scream and screach, etc...

I have Triviums studio releases and think they are great. Looking foward to the next one coimng out soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2006)

plan_D said:


> _"MCR voted best band in the world by Kerrang ?"_
> 
> Oh... that explains it. You like what Kerrang tells you to like. That corporate crap magazine isn't worth the paper it's printed with. Modern Kerrang is just lame, they're all a bunch of fashion rockers - like most "rockers" these days.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll bite. Who IS the greatest male rock singer in history?


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 14, 2006)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

> Okay, I'll bite. Who IS the greatest male rock singer in history?


Very easy question to answer.... Chris Cornell of Soundgarden and Audioslave...

Anyone who says elsewise is just plain uneducated in Rock and Roll...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2006)

How right you are Les...as evidenced by my unbridled enthusiasm for Audioslave. If you like the albums, you will like him live. No effects there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Have to disagree...

I think he is a great singer and I am a fan of his Soundgarden work and think his Audioslave stuff is pretty good but I would not consider him the greatest of all times.

He can easily be put into the list of all time best but he is not the greatest.

All time best Rock Singers:

James Hetfield
Robert Plant
Rob Halford
Freddie Mercury
Eddie Vedar
Chris Cornell
Mick Jagger
Jim Morrison
Steve Tyler
Bruce Dickinson

I am sure I have forgotten a few other greats, oh well...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

To put Steven Tyler and Mick Jagger in the same catagory, let alone top list, is pure insanity Adler.....

Insanity I tell ya.... If u listen to Far Beyond the Wheel and Hands All Over by Soundgarden, the proof is right in ur ear... He faaaaaaaaar surpasses anyone on ur list above in pure power, range and purity... Sorry to disagree with ur disagreement, as we usually agree on everything else, but.....

Even Hetfield is in awe of Cornell at times, as he has admitted in the past and as u probably already know...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

That list up there is not just hard rock and heavy metal just rock in general and was not in any particular order as well.

I think Cornell is one of the greatest of all times but I dont rank him any better than Hetfield. Sure Hetfield has lost it a bit because of blowing his vocal cords out in 1992 but him Dickinson and Halford can carry a rock tune just as good as Cornell any day.

I really love Soundgarden. I was a big fan back in the day of them but I just can not get into Audioslave for some reason. Sure they are a great band but I just dont like there music that they are putting out very well. Maybe because I am into Heavy Metal more than anything.

I think I am going to start a section for music threads because we allways seem to get into music discusions here and then maybe it wont cloud up the other threads by getting off topic on music anymore.

Sound like a good idea?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

Well so much for that, it wont let me do it for some reason. Going to have to talk to Horse or something.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I am a huge fan of Dickinson and Maiden, and while he is definatly one hell of a singer, he actually stated in a Metal Guitarist Magazine interview article that Cornell was by far the premier Rock/Metal Vocalist....

Thats a fact...

I really think Chris it comes down to the roots of ur musical experience... Mine were born out of Led Zep, ACDC, the Doors, Priest... Then came Metallica and changed the world forever..... I happened to be sucked into the Grunge scene before it became popular....

Saw a flyer whilst walking the streets in San Fran about a free show with a band called Primus... What the hell is a Primus? we ask.....

And the rest is, as they say, history...

Personal choice influences personal taste, and as ur roots are laid deep within the Metallica 666 Beast, ur opinion is understandable....

But wrong.......... HA!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Personal choice influences personal taste, and as ur roots are laid deep within the Metallica 666 Beast, ur opinion is understandable....
> 
> But wrong.......... HA!





Yeah my upbringing started with Metallica back in 1984 when I heard them for the first time and fell in love and then ofcourse there was Ozzy from the 80s and ofcourse Iron Maiden and Slayer and Megadeth! 

That is the music that I love the most.

I truely do love rock all together though and like all kinds of rock but most of all I love Heavy Metal and 80s thrash influenced Metal!

Here is an old bit of nostalgia before I joined the military. Im in the middle at a local bar that me and my friends played pool at.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

I would have to say my favorite bands would have to be these:

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Pantera
Megadeth
Ozzy
Black Sabbath
Slayer
Led Zeppelin
Guns N Roses (only the old ****/I dont even think the new band is GNR)
AC/DC
Tool
Sound Garden
Judas Priest
Alice in Chains
Godsmack
Trivium
Def Leppard
Marylin Manson
Korn
Motorhead
Queen
Stone Sour
In Flames
White Zombie
Alice Coooper
Opeth
Kiss
Queensryche
Slipknot
Dimmu Borgir
Emporor
Venom
Cannible Corpse
My Dying Bride
Lamp of God
Celtic Frost
Dream Theater
Deftones
Disturbed
HIM
Siebenburgen
Kind Diamond
Danzig
Misfits
Nine Inch Nails
U2
REO Speedwagon
Rush
Journey
Aerosmith
System of A Down
Bob Dylan
The Cure
Forigner


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow. That's a narrow list. Les has hit the nail on the head with what forms our opinions. I too grew up with Queen, Styx (old Styx), Zepp, AC/DC, Doors, Montrose, Kiss (old Kiss), Deep Purple, Aerosmith, Foreigner (old Foreigner), Yes, Marillion, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Rush (old Rush), Jimi, The Who, etc. I guess my influences were a lot from album rock and less from mid to late seveties heavy metal genre. Cornell is truly impressive. So while I think Freddie Mercury has no peer, Geddy Lee (old 2112 Geddy) comes close, Cornell is the embodiment of raw emotion, savage vocals, greater range and just plain kicks *** R&R.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2006)

Gottaa pretty much agree with Matt... RUSH, who I forgot to mention above, was one of my influential bands, and prompted my keen intrest in Les Claypool and Primus...


----------

